# To much light = to much oxygen issue??



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry i didn't know where to post this exactly.

My refugium and main display lights come on at 8:00AM
The display lights then shut off at 12:00PM
The display lights come on again at 5:00PM
The display and refugium lights both turn off at 10PM

My problem is I'm seeing a build up of micro-bubbles on my frag plugs and on my frags.

For now I have a power head pointed in their direction to blow them off however I do not know what's causing them.

They are somewhat near the overflow (about 12" away) could the current be causing the bubble buildup?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't understand why you have two daylight cycles on your display tank. It would seem that your fish may also wonder what the heck is happening. I would recommend that you pick a 12 hour period of time and have your display lights come on and stay on till they go out.

I'd put your refugium lights on a reverse cycle. When the tank lights go out, the fuge lights come on and vice versa.

Your micro bubble problem is probably your return pump picking up bubbles from your skimmer or overflow (I'm assuming you are using a sump). You may want to install baffles in your sump to eliminate this problem. If that isn't the case, look for anywhere that a water pump or powerhead could draw air into the intake. Good luck, microbubbles can be a real pain.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

DrHank:

I do not use a skimmer. And i have several baffles and a sock over my input. all the power heads are completely submerged. That's why i'm so confused...


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I would be too. Are you noticing any micro bubbles on either your live rock or substrate. Either could indicate a release of nitrogen gas from the breakdown of nitrate in your tank. Honestly, I don't know what else to guess.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

drhank said:


> I would be too. Are you noticing any micro bubbles on either your live rock or substrate. Either could indicate a release of nitrogen gas from the breakdown of nitrate in your tank. Honestly, I don't know what else to guess.


Nope the bubble build up is only on the frag plugs themselves, no where else in the tank is there any type of bubble build up. However i have seen bubbles rise from live rock every once in a while if it is moved or messed with.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

micro bubbles you got me...but i agree with doc on the lighting...our tanks are 8am to 8pm... hope someone else knows how to get rid of the darn bubbles.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, it sounds to me like your source *is the frag plugs*! I'd try another source. Personally I don't do a lot of fragging and what I do is mounted on small bits of rubble. Not as convenient if you're using egg crate though.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

drhank said:


> Well, it sounds to me like your source *is the frag plugs*! I'd try another source. Personally I don't do a lot of fragging and what I do is mounted on small bits of rubble. Not as convenient if you're using egg crate though.


I never thought of that. I'm going to remove them over the weekend and see if that solves any issues. That kind of screws my whole egg crate shelf idea


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

+1 to drhank

i would just add that if you see a brown or red film associated with the bubbles it could by a number of cyano species, which release bubbles.


----------

